# Clutch for 97 4X4



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi all,

Looks like our 97 4x4 truck is going to need a new clutch soon. I got it used a few years ago, so i don't know all the history. It only has 135,000 on it, so it seems a little early to me. 

Symptoms: The clutch has always ridden pretty high, like it is at the end of it's travel, but worked fine. Yesterday it started making a sharp chirping noise just as you downshift, right when you pull it fully into the lower gear. This only happens on the downshift, and it is just one quick, fairly loud squeak. Once yesterday, it squealed for maybe a second when I pushed the clutch in and held it (I was going to neutral coming up to a light).

It does not slip, or grind, seems to shift fine other than the above. MC reservoir is full, transmission is full of fairly new oil. I am suspecting the throw out bearing. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. I am on the road at the moment, and supposed to spend the next few day camping in a somewhat remote area in easter Utah. No serious four wheeling, but it would be a pain to lose the clutch. I am hoping to baby it for a few days, nurse it home 200 miles, then get it fixed.

Final question, if I do need to replace it, what kind of clutch is recommended for just normal use. Nissan, or something else?

Thanks


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah throw out, your throw bearing!


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

def. sounds like throw out bearing. but if you were to buy a clutch i would go with exedy, or centerforce, and its cool cuz D21 clutches are fairly cheap, but if you do change the clutch, i would change the flywheel, and pressure plate as well


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

It doesn't make any sense to just do the throw out bearing without replacing the clutch does it?

And yes, I would always do the pressure plate, usually on other vehicles, the rear seal. I've never needed a pressure plate because I've never let the clutch get that bad, but always check it.

Thanks


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

i have all original recipts for everything done on my truck, and it seems that the throw out bearing is a recall, or a lemon part because it was done at 21000 miles, and 33000 miles on my truck. Now i have to do it again, but im aftermarket the pressure plate, flywheel and stage 1 clutch. and no the clutch was not replaced either time the bearing was replaced


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

I agree that the throw out bearing is probably your culprit. It'd be silly not to just go ahead and replace the clutch while your in there.

I'd go OEM, Peoples gotten over 200k miles on them so why switch and take a chance on something else? 
They're a little more expensive but well worth it if you ask me. I went aftermarket and regret it.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

mootsman said:


> It doesn't make any sense to just do the throw out bearing without replacing the clutch does it?
> 
> And yes, I would always do the pressure plate, usually on other vehicles, the rear seal. I've never needed a pressure plate because I've never let the clutch get that bad, but always check it.
> 
> Thanks


 If the clutch disc is more than half worn then yes I would replace it


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

Nissanman7166 said:


> I agree that the throw out bearing is probably your culprit. It'd be silly not to just go ahead and replace the clutch while your in there.
> 
> I'd go OEM, Peoples gotten over 200k miles on them so why switch and take a chance on something else?
> They're a little more expensive but well worth it if you ask me. I went aftermarket and regret it.




really, how long do the aftermarkets last roughly? I was planning on getting an Exedy clutch


----------



## rockcrusher44 (Oct 7, 2006)

As far as babying the throw out bearing I've found you can usually get by with one going bad for a while after it starts squealing. I've been going 60000 miles now and haven't gotten around to it yet. Its probably not wise but you do have a little time to gather up finances and parts


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

lots and lots of time.


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm not going to say aftermarket isnt a good Idea for you... Many use them with great success and there isnt any particular reason for me saying that I regret going with one. I havent driven that much on it to say anything good or bad. What I was trying to say is I've never heard anything bad about OEM and I wish I had decided to go that route for my own peace of mind. 
I'd look at some reviews on the clutch you decide to go with before buying. do a little research to see what others who have used it say about it.


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the input. I am back home now and still trying to diagnose this problem. As time went on, a couple of things became clear. First, this noise seems to happen primarily in third and second, not evenly across all gears. I am pretty sure it happened once or twice shifting from 5th to 4th, but most of the time that is quiet. 4th to third, short squeal, sometimes followed by a more drawn out sound that I can't really describe, could be caused by something spinning, like the T.O. bearing. Third to 2nd, same thing but milder. Again, always on downshifts, never on upshifts.

Also, there is no noise when I just engage and disengage the clutch while in neutral. That is what makes me question the throw out bearing idea. Wouldn't it always make noise any time I press the clutch pedal? I'm a little concerned that this might be a syncro problem, but why 3rd and 2nd only? And, there is no grinding or shifting difficulty. I appreciate all the help.

While checking the drive line, I found that the center carrier bearing was about gone, so i picked one up on my way home today. $300 - ouch! I will fix that first, while thinking a little more about the clutch. I'll have to have someone else do the clutch, so I want to be sure.


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

> Also, there is no noise when I just engage and disengage the clutch while in neutral. That is what makes me question the throw out bearing idea. Wouldn't it always make noise any time I press the clutch pedal? I'm a little concerned that this might be a syncro problem, but why 3rd and 2nd only? And, there is no grinding or shifting difficulty. I appreciate all the help.


When your in neutral the clutch isnt spinning, And neither is your throw out bearing.


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

My only experience with a bad throw out bearing was one where you could here it as soon as you pressed the clutch in, even sitting still. I'm just not understanding why a throwout bearing would only make noise on downshifts, right at the moment of the shift.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Nissanman7166 said:


> When your in neutral the clutch isnt spinning, And neither is your throw out bearing.


The throw out bearing only spins when the clutch is depressed. The clutch does spin when the transmission is in neutral. It has to spin with the flywheel because they're locked together. In neutral even the input shaft in the transmission spins.

A bad throw out bearing will usually make noise anytime the clutch is depressed but it may be just starting to go bad and maybe only certain RPMs are causing it to squeal. Try depressing the clutch all the way while not moving and rev the engine a few times. When you downshift you're typically accelerating the engine to a higher RPM as you drop to the lower gear which may be what's cause your noise only in some situations.


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

cjserio said:


> The throw out bearing only spins when the clutch is depressed. The clutch does spin when the transmission is in neutral. It has to spin with the flywheel because they're locked together. In neutral even the input shaft in the transmission spins.
> 
> A bad throw out bearing will usually make noise anytime the clutch is depressed but it may be just starting to go bad and maybe only certain RPMs are causing it to squeal. Try depressing the clutch all the way while not moving and rev the engine a few times. When you downshift you're typically accelerating the engine to a higher RPM as you drop to the lower gear which may be what's cause your noise only in some situations.


Thanks, that's what I had thought. Right now I have the drive shaft off replacing the center carrier bearing. I noticed it was about shot when I was looking around under there the other day. I am doing all the U-joints too, just because they are out. I am replacing them with ones with grease zirks. Anyway, once that's back in, I can get back to looking for this other noise.


----------

